# Mt Washington



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I was at a lunch meeting with my dept one day and mentioned the popular bumper sticker that reads “This car climbed Mt Washington”. 

I said that I don’t really get that sticker. Why is that an accomplishment to be advertised? One of my co workers spoke out and said (with some passion no less) that I am the one that just doesn’t understand – that it’s a really, really steep climb and the winds can be high and weather and blah blah blah (the others were nodding in agreement). I was paying close attention, just waiting and listening for something that would help me to understand – it never came. I didn’t mean to be snarky but all I could reply was “ummm, so what. I still don’t get it – you are in a car right? Does it take more effort to step on the gas?”

I then mentioned the annual hill climb competition. Nobody believed me – I didn’t blame them, nor was I surprised. Climbing it on a bike – now that’s something to display. But what’s with that bumper sticker?


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Knowing Boston drivers, it is an accomplishment.


----------



## Dukes23 (Jan 21, 2012)

BostonG said:


> I was at a lunch meeting with my dept one day and mentioned the popular bumper sticker that reads “This car climbed Mt Washington”.
> 
> I said that I don’t really get that sticker. Why is that an accomplishment to be advertised? One of my co workers spoke out and said (with some passion no less) that I am the one that just doesn’t understand – that it’s a really, really steep climb and the winds can be high and weather and blah blah blah (the others were nodding in agreement). I was paying close attention, just waiting and listening for something that would help me to understand – it never came. I didn’t mean to be snarky but all I could reply was “ummm, so what. I still don’t get it – you are in a car right? Does it take more effort to step on the gas?”
> 
> I then mentioned the annual hill climb competition. Nobody believed me – I didn’t blame them, nor was I surprised. Climbing it on a bike – now that’s something to display. But what’s with that bumper sticker?


I'm from NH so I see this a lot. Most of the cars that I see with these stickers are beaters. So maybe their surprised that the car actually made it to the top, lol. As for the hill climb, that would be a crazy ride. I've heard about the race but never have been. Has anyone here climbed Mt. Washington on their bike?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Dukes23 said:


> I'm from NH so I see this a lot. Most of the cars that I see with these stickers are beaters. So maybe their surprised that the car actually made it to the top, lol. As for the hill climb, that would be a crazy ride. I've heard about the race but never have been. Has anyone here climbed Mt. Washington on their bike?


This is a recent thread on it:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/racing-training-nutrition-triathlons/mt-washington-hillclimb-269615.html

Maybe you and cyclesport45 can do it together? If you decide to try, can I have your TV? 

I'd love to see those animals go up that climb but I'd have to make a weekend vacation out of it - great for me but I don't think the wife would appreciate it - too much cycling talk, riding, watching, etc already. But we'll see if I can get her to stop rolling her eyes long enough to say yes.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

There was just an article about it in Bicycling back in Jan. 7.6 miles 4,720' of climbing avg grade is 12% with extended climbs of 18%+. According to Wikipedia Tom Danielson has the record of 49:24.


----------



## Dukes23 (Jan 21, 2012)

Maybe you and cyclesport45 can do it together? If you decide to try, can I have your TV? 

I'd love to see those animals go up that climb but I'd have to make a weekend vacation out of it - great for me but I don't think the wife would appreciate it - too much cycling talk, riding, watching, etc already. But we'll see if I can get her to stop rolling her eyes long enough to say yes.[/QUOTE]

I'm 26 and I could never do that ride. I would be dead 10 mins in. Plus I'm too poor to risk my tv.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah. I'll be happy to break 2 hours. That's an AVERAGE speed of 3.8 mph.

Tin Mountain Conservation Center


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I wouldn't attempt it without Sherpa's.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm signed up for Washington, as is my much skinnier buddy Jeff (Who convinced me that this was a good idea). As of right now, there's 501 registered, so only 99 slots left. Who else is in??


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I think the bumper sticker is kind of tongue-in-cheek. Instead of the typical tourist sticker ("I visited Yellowstone" and the like), it makes a little joke out of the difficulty of the road. And remember, the road was built in 1861 for horse-drawn carriages. When cars started using it, there probably weren't many that could actually do it. So it was a bit of an accomplishment, and the sticker slogan may have started back in those days.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

No bumper stickers on MY bike! 77 spots left. . .

Mt. Washington Auto Road Bicycle Hillclimb


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

The bumper sticker is a warning to not purchase that car on resale. It's transmissions is beat and the brakes are worn.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> I think the bumper sticker is kind of tongue-in-cheek. Instead of the typical tourist sticker ("I visited Yellowstone" and the like), it makes a little joke out of the difficulty of the road. And remember, the road was built in 1861 for horse-drawn carriages. When cars started using it, there probably weren't many that could actually do it. So it was a bit of an accomplishment, and the sticker slogan may have started back in those days.


Probably true.

I also seem to recall that the ACOE has resurveyed Mt. Washington several times and determined there's no better way for the road to go other than the 1861 planned route they're still using.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> I think the bumper sticker is kind of tongue-in-cheek. Instead of the typical tourist sticker ("I visited Yellowstone" and the like), it makes a little joke out of the difficulty of the road. And remember, the road was built in 1861 for horse-drawn carriages. When cars started using it, there probably weren't many that could actually do it. So it was a bit of an accomplishment, and the sticker slogan may have started back in those days.


Just like you JC to ruin the party by giving a logical answer that has sense to it - you're like Oscar from The Office.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I imagine this ride to be similar to the walk that Jesus took to the cross. 

Good luck Cyclesport - thanks for representin'. Maybe I'll go to support you - I'll be the naked drunk guy running alongside and shouting encouragement at you inches from your face.

Do you have an area/s for training yet?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

cyclesport let us know how it goes.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

cyclesport45 said:


> No bumper stickers on MY bike! 77 spots left. . .
> 
> Mt. Washington Auto Road Bicycle Hillclimb


You're in? Really? Cool.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Feel free to pass this around to anyone who might care to contribute.

https://www.pledgereg.com/27537

Also, just checked. Still 2 spots open!!


----------



## pauljra (Feb 5, 2012)

Depending on your location, the Kancamagus Highway is always training "fun". Top elevation I believe is 3K feet. So climb it once, scream back down, question your sanity, after confirming you are nuts, head back up!


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

I couldn't think of doing Mt Washington on a bike- although I have done the Mt Washington Road Race(Foot Race) on Fathers Day weekend. They allow 1000 runners- and carppoling back down is a must.

As for the Bumper Sticker... I think it much harder for cars coming DOWN the Mtn than up.

Chris


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I've done it twice.. can't believe no one else on the forum has chimed in yet with their experiences.

First time I did it I showed up with 39x34 gearing and had to walk a few bits.. Got like a 1:39. Second time I showed up stronger and showed up with 34x34 gearing didn't have to walk, and ended up at 1:23... missing my goal of 1:20 by a bit.

It is so damn expensive these days I have less desire to do it.. it was $100 the first time I did it, $300 the second, and the last time I looked it is $500 to do it now... that is way too much for less then 2 hours of riding. (I needed to get a hotel room both times as well which added to the cost.)

I find it obnoxious a private company is able to own a road through a national park and exploit the public in this way actually.. but it works and I can imagine the race will be $1000 before long.

The second time I did the hillclimb I did the century on the next day and that was actually a ton of fun, it is a fairly epic century. My experience was that despite Mt. Washington being hard, if you are in shape for it you won't be sore the next day since it's such a short event. If you're going to pay for the hotel room, you might as well stay an extra day and ride the century too.

The hillclimb is a great place to meet & say "Hi" to pros to depending on who shows up.. I got to meet Tyler Hamilton and Ned Overend there among others. If you beat 1:20 you will even get to line up with them on the starting line, even if you don't even have a USCF license.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

It's $350 this year, and you get that 350 back if you fundraise 350 and ask for it back. Anything over 350, they keep.

What did you do to train for it? Aside from LOSING WEIGHT, I'm planning on doing my usual "ride hard, train for centuries" this year, maybe with some Big Hill climbs when I can.


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

*Registration fee for MWARBH*

This page explains the pricing: Collect Pledges @ Mt. Washington Auto Road Bicycle Hillclimb

By asking, you get back whatever you fundraise up to $350. All you have to do to ride for free is harangue your family and friends to donate to the "Tin Mountain Conservation Center" to "help raise additional funds for their environmental education programs". Huh?!

There are huge day-long events (in the Sierras, the Rockies and the Alps) that are infinitely more difficult to organize (more people, more food, more difficult logistics) with half the registration fee as the MWARBH. I'm thinking of the Death Ride, the Everest Challenge (which is two days), etc. These other events carry much greater bragging rights IMHO.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

I did Mt Washington in 2009. I took some advice and signed up for the practice ride, that way if the race got cancelled at least I got to ride it and not make a $350 donation to the TMC. Race did not get cancelled and we had great weather that year, almost 70 at the bottom and near 60 at the top, warm by Mt Washington standards. I swapped out my crank for one that could accomidate a 26 t front sprocket, with a 11-27 cassette going almost 1:1. I was in my 27 by the first 1/2 mile but never had trouble holding that gear, if I had more I would have used it but it was fine. Make sure and warm up before the start and bring plenty of clothing options to switch to race morning. I agree the fee is expensive but if you have the chance to ride it once do it. I have been thinking about riding it again in the near future. Good luck.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Not quite up to attempting the Mt. Washington Auto Road Climb just yet. More about money, with so many events and so much travel eventually I run out of money. I am doing the Mt. Washington Centruy again this year. That is a fantastic ride.


----------



## islander511 (Jan 24, 2012)

Next year, I guess.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

*Newton's Revenge?*

From what I gather, they have a climb on July 7 since Mt. Washington filled up so quickly....
https://www.bikereg.com/Net/14715

But $300 for a 7.6 mile ride....


----------

